# Sleepy Hermanns Tortoise



## Anakins Mum (Jun 9, 2012)

My tortoise who is approx 2 years old seems to be sleeping a lot.

We have been home these last two days and yesterday he naturally woke up about 1pm and today we are still waiting to see him (10 to 3).

When I am at work I can see he's been up as most of his food is gone but when I am at home I know he is never awake for long.

His lamp is set at about 85 degrees, the temp at the cold end is 74 degrees during the day and when the lights go off at night it drops to about 64 degrees.

Sometimes I wake him up but I am not sure I should do this. He seems to poo every few days and when I soak him he always wees and sometimes poos.

Should I wake and soak him more often or is he ok as long as he is eating?

I should have said he has always seemed to sleep a lot (we've had him about 2 months) but I am sure he is sleeping more and more.


----------



## JoesMum (Jun 9, 2012)

I would try bumping up the temperatures a little. 95 under the basking lamp would be better.

Also, your tort needs bright light to be convinced it's daytime. You can have temps perfect, but if the lighting isn't bright enough, your tort will just snooze.


----------



## Anakins Mum (Jun 9, 2012)

Ok thanks, I will try that with the temps. I have a UV light and of course the heat lamp gives off some light.

If the extra heat doesn't work then I will try moving him somewhere a bit lighter. Thank you.


----------



## JoesMum (Jun 9, 2012)

How long do you have the lights on for? I'd advise using a timer so that they are on for 12-14 hours every day. 

The later the lights and heat start, the later your tort will stir. Joe's timer is set for 6.30am - 7.30pm although he usually goes to bed about 5pm.

They really do need heat to get going, so if temperatures are lower than you think at night, or are taking a long time to increase, that will affect activity too.


----------



## Anakins Mum (Jun 9, 2012)

They come on about 730am and go off about 830pm. Maybe I will change the timer for an hour earlier so he has 14 hours.

I recokon he is only awake an hour or two a day at the most. The weird thing is he seems ok when he is awake. If I hadn't woke him today I wonder if he would have woken up at all?


----------



## Anakins Mum (Jun 10, 2012)

I turned the heat lamp up to 92 degrees on the wall thermastat as thats the highest it goes, it is now about 77 degrees at the cold end during the day. He woke up by himself yesterday early evening then this morning was already awake when we got up at 10am and is still out and about so that must have been the problem - well I am hoping this was what was wrong.

He is now basking under the lamp as I type!! I feel very relieved - thanks for the advice.


----------



## JoesMum (Jun 10, 2012)

Keep an eye on the temperatures under that basking lamp. Use a thermometer, don't rely on the the thermostat. The temperature can be adjusted by raising and lowering the lamp to get the optimum temperature under it.


----------



## Anakins Mum (Jun 10, 2012)

Ok, I will get another thermometer then. So it should be around 95 degrees actually near the heat lamp?


----------



## JoesMum (Jun 10, 2012)

You are looking for 95-100 directly under the lamp. Too hot and they cook. Too cold and they don't bask


----------



## Anakins Mum (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks, I know I sound a bit thick about it all but I just want to get it right for him.


----------

